# IBS kills my life



## karmaye (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey im 16 years old and i have heaps of symptons of IBS but i am not 100% sure if i have it not like:Having the urge to go the toilet alot of the time in the morning and afternoonsometimes i get gas and fart without controlwhen im hungry my stomach grumbles really louddiarrhea + constipationIve reduced my diet to no milk , very few fatty foods , more fibre foods like rice with chicken wholemeal sandwich and drinking lots of water , not drinking any soft drinks or fruit drinks.Is there anyway i could get rid of these symptons especially with the part where i get hungry and my stomach grumbles really loud ?Thank you .


----------



## Kristinaa (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the exact same symptoms and we are the same age! For me, the gas is the worst. Some people with IBS have a fruit intolerance when it comes to stuff very citrus or just all fruits in its self. You should probably try to go to a nutritionist so that they can help you out with food choices. For me, White Basmati rice with tons of garlic(gas and bloating reducer) is my safe food. It is good for the stomach and doesn't upset it as much as a sandwich would. For snacks, Cheerios and gluten/milk free pretzels.Good luck!- Kristina


----------



## karmaye (Feb 9, 2010)

heys thanks for replying . Not sure if i could ask a nutrionist . Is there anyone else that could help ?


----------



## wkdstyle (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,I have the exact same problem, instead of having Constipation & Diarrhea I get Gas, Pain and Bloatiness. I visited my GP and was given Mebeverine and Colpermine capsules, both reduce the syptoms of IBS. I also take Acidophilus which puts the friendly bacteria back into your digestive system, just like a probiotic drink. I've had IBS for almost 6 months now, it has affected my life in many ways, I only hope that it will disappear soon as I don't know how much I can emotionally take with all of this stress and anxiety.


----------



## dutchessthekat (Feb 15, 2010)

ahhh i have ibs as well. i hate it. every morning i dread getting up because of it. a real help to me was going on a soda diet. try doing that. stay away from sodas for a while and see how it helps you. i would also go to a doctor about it. my doctor gave me some pills that relaxes your stomach muscles from going crazy and contracting, it firms up your stools, but if you have D and C and im not sure how that would work. in the mornings for school i usually just eat something very small and sugary to get me going, not healthy, but doesnt upset my stomach later on. i usually eat a bite of chocolate and that gets me some energy through the day so i wont have to go at school. the secret is adapting, accepting and dealing with it. it sucks, sooooo much. it is absolutely embarrassing and there has been times i have been in tears in the bathroom because it just kills you emotionally to not know how to deal with it. im also in a lot of activities, camps, band, all state and a lot more things that i have to be away from home. take pepto before a meal and see if that helps. and DONT STRESS ABOUT IT. thats one of the main things in all ibs peopleesss. stress just makes it worse. soo here.1. lets stop eating fried stuff for a while2. lets drink a lot of water/ no sodas. its good for you3. plan ahead if you think your going to have symptoms/pepto before a meal4. BE HAPPY. think positive. think about the good things you have in life. you could have cancer or have a parasite thats eating your insides out.OHHH and the grumbling sounds. thats pretty much gas honey lol. usually when i burp it goes away but sometimes it doesnt go away. when i push my stomach out its like "buldlijalfe;adf". yeah i know what you mean. so just start taking some gas pills as well and see if that helps.i would love a reply i hope you do better


----------



## karmaye (Feb 9, 2010)

heys havent been on here for a while dutchess and school is starting soon . and yes i have stayed away from sodas but yeah still not sure why it alway gas :S.


----------



## xstephhh23x (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, im 16 as well and Im dealing with IBS. I was just diagnosed a couple months ago and im still trying to figure out how to control my symptoms. I'm actually home today because I wasn't feeling well and thought I'd try to find some answers. The gas and bloating is the one thing that makes me really anxious about being in class. Last year my noises were really loud and it was definitely traumatic. I dont know if your stomach cramps but my gastroenterologist (check spelling) gave me Hyomax, a stomach relaxer. All it goes is relax your stomach so it doesn't spaz out and contract or whatever. I take it at night and it reallyy helps with cramps. She gave me Culturelle for the diarrhea and constipation, but it gave me gas. What helps me out in school is eating early so i have time to go to the bathroom before school. Also, when i get really hungry at school it gives me even more gas, so i eat a bite of my peanut butter sandwich (on gluten free bread b/c i also have celiac disease) whenever i feel even a little hungry. I also have become really good friends with the nurses at my school. They have a bathroom in there that's private (since "relieveing" myself in the public girls room is almost impossible) and I go there whenever I feel like I have to go to the bathroom or my gas is bothering me. Theyve given me a permanent pass so the teacher doesnt write one every time i go down there, and all i have to do is raise my hand and the teacher will quietly excuse me. I know kids wonder why I leave all the time but its much better than sitting in class uncomfortable and making noises. BUt like i said before, i still get gas and i get anxious in class, and i would love if someone knew any good medicines that made this stop ( ive tried Beano, Gas-X, and Tums but they made it worse).Idk if this will help but these are the foods that bother me( mostly because theyre acidic or have caffine):- milk, barbeque sauce, tomato sauce, ketchup, green veggies, fruit, fruit juice, tea, chocolate, and coffeeI'm not saying you have to eliminate these all, but maybe try taking out a couple n see what happensI hope this helps!


----------



## karmaye (Feb 9, 2010)

hey stephh , ive recently been taking dietary supplement called Crampeze it has 30 tablets and it is really good at reliving gas wind or flatulence so you try havin a look at that . Also you can check heathers ibs site she sells some good products that could help with ibs


----------



## xstephhh23x (Apr 23, 2010)

okayy thanks a lot!


----------



## Ginge...:) (May 7, 2010)

Hey, i'm 17 and got diagnosed last year with IBS, although i've been suffering since i was 14.my stomach rumbling used to be the absolute biggest fear for me and has stopped me turning up for many lessons at school/collegeTo be honest, my stomach rumbling due to hunger has only recently started to get better.Its sort of a mind over matter thing really.Try distracting yourself with simple things, even things like drinking water, or focussing on whatever your doing.For me, if i focus on my water bottle or really focus in lesson and begin to take notes etc, i find the stomach rumbling goes to the back of my mind.I used to WAIT for it to happen, which is probably what your doing, and thats how you can talk yourself into it happening. its difficult to learn to control, i used to suffer panic attacks and these were my strategies for taking my mind away from strsssful things So basically, just try distracting yourself, or possibly carry something as simple as a cereal bar and a bottle of water with you, the cereal bar will temperarily fill your stomach, i would reccomend one with oats in them, as they are full of fibre and help to minimise other IBS issues I always find i relax a bit more knowing that i have something little to eat which would stop my stomach rumblingHope ive been some kind of help.


----------

